# Remote Code for Chimei TV???



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know the remote code number for a Chimei tv?

thank you


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Check here: http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------



## skiguy32 (Mar 24, 2010)

A wha what?


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

I must had said this wrong. I need to know the Tivo remote control control number so i can use my tivo remote with my CHIMEI LCD tv


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

occraig said:


> I must had said this wrong. I need to know the Tivo remote control control number so i can use my tivo remote with my CHIMEI LCD tv


I found these on a Mirai/Chimei FAQ page: 1295, 1783, 1694, 1697, 1800
Dunno if that will do it or not!


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

does anyone have idea? the codes above do not work. 

thanks


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

occraig said:


> does anyone have idea? the codes above do not work.
> 
> thanks


Do you have one of those premium series 3 remotes? It can learn remote codes. I forget the exact steps but you hold until the light is red, then you press the button you want to program, then press the button on your tv remote while pointing it at the tivo remote and it will learn that function.

I can dig out my manual and give you the instructions if you would like or search the board for you If that is indeed the remote you have.


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks LoREvanescence for the help,


no i have a tivo hd. not a series 3. does anyone know what to do?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Upgrade to a Glo remote or a learning universal.


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

well that advice gets me nowhere. why would i buy a new remote for a hotel that I am only staying at for a month? please only advice i can use or codes that help....



classicsat said:


> Upgrade to a Glo remote or a learning universal.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If you're only going to be there a month, then just use the TV's remote to turn it on and adjust the volume, and the TiVo remote for everything else.


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

i already do that....... i am looking to have control over the power and volume with the tivo remote.
if you guys have never heard of this tv or do not have any advice then i dont need advice to do something else that i asked..

thanks



LoadStar said:


> If you're only going to be there a month, then just use the TV's remote to turn it on and adjust the volume, and the TiVo remote for everything else.


----------

